# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Overmatig zweten van handen en voeten

## saartje

graag informatie van mensen met zelfde probleem aub.Ik heb zelf al eens opgezocht wat de reden zou kunnen zijn:is het hyperhidrosis (overmatig zweten van handen,voeten,....) of een probleem bij de zenuwuitlopers van handen en voeten.Ik heb het steeds en het is heel storend en als ik zenuwachtig ben stroomt het vocht met beken uit mijn handen,open schoenen of sandalen dragen lukt me ook niet.Ik heb wel gehoord dat er een operatie bestaat waardoor men door de long gaat,maar de dermatoloog raad me dit af omdat je tenslotte een klaplong overhoud met misschien mogelijke gevolgen naar de toekomst(astmatische aanleg,moeilijk ademen,...)

----------


## mij

Odorex extra dry helpt heeeeel goed xx mij

----------


## Marie

smeer je dat op je handen en voeten?

Met anti transpiranten moet je erg oppassen.
ze sluiten nl je zweetklieren af, wat tot ontstekingen kan lijden.
niet echt gezond dus.

Daarbij heeft het overmatig transpireren van alleen handen en voeten vaak een psychische achtergrond.
(vergelijk met blozen)
Hoe meer je er op gefixeerd bent hoe erger het wordt.

----------


## Valerie__

Hallo 

ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en ik zweet heel erg snel altijd bij me oksels ik schaam me er heel erg voor.
Vooral als mensen dan die plekken zien.
Als ik gewoon thuis ben is er niks aan de hand alleen natuurlijk als ik wat druk ben ofzo maar niet gewoon.
Net zo als vandaag ik liep gewoon in mijn t-shirtje in het bos samen met me ouders en zusje ik kom thuis en zie die plekken.
En nu ben ik het echt gewoon zat ik kan er niet meer tegen.
Mijn moeder weet dat ik er heel erg mee zit is voor mij naar de apotheek geweest en heeft daar een soort van creme gekocht van Vichy er stond op anti-transparant maar het helpt voor geen meter....
Ik heb ook al alle soorten deo's geprobeert maar dat helpt ook niet.
Net heb ik gelezen over een soort middeltje dat erg goed helpt, wat ik dan heb gelezen.
Gelukkig ben ik niet de enige op deze aarde die daar last van heeft bedankt voor de tips ik ga het zeker uitproberen.

-XxX- Valerie

----------


## Annemarie

Hallo, 

mijn naam is Annemarie van der Bend en ik heb een eigen bedrijf dat zich heeft gespecialiseerd op het gebied van contact-allergie en andere medische producten. Bij toeval kwam ik terecht op een forum met vragen en opmerkingen over hyperhidrosis en las uw bericht. Sinds kort hebben wij een nieuw apparaat in ons assortiment speciaal voor de behandeling van patiënten met hyperhidrosis (overmatig transpireren). De Drionic is verkrijgbaar in 2 uitvoeringen: voor de oksels en handen/voeten. Overmatige transpiratie kan het best behandeld worden door middel van iontoforese waarbij met behulp van elektronen en een galvanische stroom, ionen in het lichaam worden ingevoerd. Deze methode is al 200 jaar bekend en wordt veel toegepast door dermatologen. Dit apparaatje is speciaal gemaakt voor thuisbehandeling zodat regelmatig ziekenhuisbezoek overbodig wordt.Voor meer informatie over dit product kunt u onze website bezoeken (www.vanderbend.nl) of geheel vrijblijvend telefonisch contact opnemen met mij, of een van mijn medewerkers (0181-418055)

Ik hoop dat u iets aan deze informatie heeft,

Met vriendelijke groeten,
van der Bend bv
Annemarie van der Bend

----------


## mirela

Ook ik heb hyperhidrosis, en ben sinds kort doorgestuurd naar de Neuroloog.
Er zou nu een neiuwe behandeling zijn waarbij de zenuwen in de polsen worden beschadigd om het overmatig zweten te voorkomen. Mijn Internist en dermatoloog vonden ook de andere operaties en botox geen aternatief.

De Drionic bestaat al jaren.(vroeger heette het alleen anders) als kind hebben ze mij met een soortgelijk apparaat bewerkt. Ik kan je verzekeren dat dit niet prettig is en zorgvuldigheid is hierbij dan ook aanteraden. Tevens heeft het geen resultaat gehad.

----------


## ....

Ik ben een meisje van 17 en sinds vorig jaar begin ik erg te zweten. Ik heb geen last van overgewicht ofzo. Ik zweet vooral in de oksels maar het ergste vind ik de handen. Ik kan niemand een hand geven en op school worden mijn blaadjes kletsnat onder mijn handen ik geneer mij hiervoor dood. Ook in de turnles zweet ik enorm wat erg genant is. In de zomer krijg ik een natte kont van het zweet.Ik heb gehoord ban Botox maar heb liever een andere behandeling dan operaties of iets dat met ziekenhuizen te maken heeft.Kan iemand mij alstubloeft helpen, Ik ben het echt zat, zelfs op dit moment zweten mijn handen :'(

----------


## mirela

Er zijn verschillende behandelmethodes maar als eerste zou ik via de huisarts een verwijskaart vragen voor een dermatholoog.. Deze kan je helpen bij het vinden van het juiste middel.. Ik heb jarenlang amino hydrochloride gebruikt en dat werkte redelijk. (begrijp goed dat niets zaligmakend is).. Als tweede optie is er een lontoferese eerder werd het anders genoemd.

Je hyperhidrosis kan ook een lichamelijk oorzaak, dit omdat je het nog maar een jaar hebt. Vraag je arts om een bloedonderzoek waarbij er naar de bloeddruk schildklier en dat soort zaken.

Tja ik kan me nu voordoen alsof ik de wijsheid in pacht heb, maar helaas heb ook ik dat niet. Dus laat je door je arts adviseren, en zoek een goede dermatholoog.

Veel su6

----------


## ....

Kan ik Odorex Extra Dry op mijn handen doen?? (ben al naar het kruidvat geweest, maar het was uitverkocht, ga straks nog eens kijken. Kan ik het misschien nog ergens anders krijgen?) Ik kom van school, ik kan er niet meer tegen, het zweet staat me de hele tijd in de handen, ook al ben ik op mijn gemak, en het stopt maar niet.  :Frown:  Heeft er iemand hier Odorex op zijn handen gedept??

----------


## Gast1234124142

kijk op http://www.overmatigzweten.nl voor meer info!

----------


## erikadw

hey hey allemaal

ik zelf zweet ook als een gek is bij mij begonnen na de bevalling erg vervelend
nu heb ik de homeopathische druppels SALVIA van A.Vogel tegen overmatig zweten en die gebruik ik in combi met oderex.
werkt bij mij heel erg goed!!!!
dus mede zweters probeer het gewoon!!
voor de prijs hoef je het niet te laten druppels kosten rond de 4,50euro
succes iedereen

----------

